# Dividing head disassembly help request



## Uglydog (Aug 16, 2014)

I picked up a dividing head understanding that there were problems with it (price was right!!).
There are no stickers, badges or embossing to identify the manufacturer.
She spins smoothly, but doesn't rotate. 
On partial disassembly it appears that the casting may have been overtightened.
This resulted in cracking the internal casting, and wedging the broken pieces against the frame and preventing rotation.

If I'm able to separate the casting from the spindle and main, then I've got a friend who welds and brazes for work (he's really good) then we can get her patched and machined. 

I've got the worm gear off and the barrel removed from the frame.
But, now I'm stumped. All the visible bolts and set screws are loose or removed. I don't want to apply force unless I know and understand which direction and how much. There is no rust.

Does anyone recognize this dividing head, or have recommendations for disassembly?

Thanks!!
Daryl
MN


----------



## Glmphoto (Aug 23, 2014)

WOW she really took some abuse.
Unfortunately I dont recognize it. I had mine apart last year but it is significantly different.
Wish I could help....Good luck.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 23, 2014)

Glmphoto said:


> WOW she really took some abuse.
> Unfortunately I dont recognize it. I had mine apart last year but it is significantly different.
> Wish I could help....Good luck.



I really appreciate you looking at the post and thinking about the problem.
Thank you!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 23, 2014)

I have a L&W chuck that looks like it but it doesn't have that rectangle block on top. I think someone here did a complete rebuild on one.


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 24, 2014)

pineyfolks said:


> I have a L&W chuck that looks like it but it doesn't have that rectangle block on top. I think someone here did a complete rebuild on one.



Thanks for the lead!

Daryl 
MN


----------



## JOEZ (Aug 24, 2014)

I was looking at the 4th Picture.
Are those bolts SHCS that have the Head snapped off?
If so can you Use a Left hand drill in a Hand held cordless drill to remove them?
http://drillsandcutters.com/dwdlh38jobberlengthlefthand.aspx


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 25, 2014)

JOEZ said:


> I was looking at the 4th Picture.
> Are those bolts SHCS that have the Head snapped off?
> If so can you Use a Left hand drill in a Hand held cordless drill to remove them?
> http://drillsandcutters.com/dwdlh38jobberlengthlefthand.aspx



Your, question and my pics made me go take another look.
On very close inspection its only the bottom of the drill hole.
However, I wonder if there are set screws/etc under the two oil cups?

Hmmm.
Thanks for the response?

Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 27, 2014)

Got her disassembled!

Took her to an elderly gentleman who I am aware of.
He furrowed the eyebrows of his wrinkled forehead, and squinted at the part for about 20 minutes, examining it from every angle.
Picked up a hammer and tapped her multiple times in strategic places. 
The answer was very simple, to him.   

The cracks are more severe than appear on the exterior. They wrap 2/3 around the inside of the dividing head.
We discussed multiple options for the repair, including brazing (with pre-heat), V groove TIG welds (with preheat and annealing), fabbing a new one on the mill and lathe, or accepting the one of many he thinks he "might" have in the barn, free of charge.

I'm supposed to return in a couple weeks when he has the energy to walk out there.
I believe it is a test of my worthiness.
Kind of like pulling the sword from the stone (King Arthur).
This will be great fun.


Daryl
MN


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 27, 2014)

Good to hear you are progressing.


----------



## gregg (Oct 15, 2014)

Might be a good tool to test rebuilding and learning  skills? I know its easy for me to say. :makingdecision:


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 15, 2014)

Shoot I would show up just for the conversation let alone a walk through that barn, let alone let alone the chance for a free part:thumbzup3:


----------



## brav65 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool piece!  I love old tools and talking with experienced experts.  My grandfather was an old Yankee that had seen just about everything when it comes to woodworking tools.  His dad had buildings full of "junk" that would be a nice retirement nest egg if my grandmother had not sold all of it to a scrapper.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## Glmphoto (Oct 16, 2014)

Uglydog,

Did you ever go back to see what the old man had to offer?


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, I didn't post an update, as I believed it to large of a gloat.
After an extensive interview to determine if I was actually interested in making parts or if my actual intent is to resell equipment, he revealed a rotary table. Note: this was a no-deal if I had any plan to resell her.
It wasn't a dividing head, but it is a classy well maintained 11inch Advance RT with XY. She only needs to be wiped down. He hasn't used her in 20years because of her weight. Evidently he used her on a Devlieg. He wouldn't have given her to me if I was using a Bridgy. However, he believes my Cincy will handle her.

Note: she won't live on the mill!

Daryl
MN


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 17, 2014)

Thats awesome man. I greatly respect a man that values the tool by the merits of the man who wants it. Rather, that tool is priceless as far as currency. Your caracter paid for it


----------



## Glmphoto (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW very nice. Nothing better than getting a tool with a built in story. CHARACTER I say.  Lets get a shot of that when its cleaned up and sitting on the mill.

Best Regards


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 31, 2014)

Doggone it, Daryl. I can see that I need to start coming up your way and hanging around with you on the weekends!!


----------

